# * Un saluto agli amici *



## Angel.Aura

Cari amici del Forum,

Qui su WordReference abbiamo un clima particolare. 
Condividiamo tante cose: l'amore per le lingue, la voglia di aiutare l'altro, il piacere di scambiarci idee e suggerimenti, la pazienza di spiegare e di far capire.

Ci piace pensare di essere persone un po' speciali, un po' diverse da quelle che girano in rete. 
Siamo speciali perché siamo veri e umani. Perché siamo una comunità.

Vi scriviamo perché la nostra bella comunità ha perso due membri carissimi che vogliamo ricordare con voi.

Il 3 maggio ci ha lasciati la nostra Caterina - kittykate. 
Per chi l'ha conosciuta personalmente è molto dura essere orfani del suo meraviglioso sorriso. A chi l'ha incrociata qui sul Forum mancherà la sua competenza e la grazia con cui sempre si è distinta in mezzo a tante persone, a tante idee.

E ieri, 22 luglio, ci ha lasciati Vittorio (qui sul Forum V52), bravissimo attore e doppiatore che ci piace ricordare con queste sue interpretazioni:  *la sirenetta - i guai di sebastian e il cuoco* , *La Bella e La Bestia - Stia con noi* , e con una piccola biografia.

Non esiste un posto per commemorare i nostri amici che non ci sono più, qui sul Forum. 
Non abbiamo un luogo dove fermarci e dedicare una parola, un saluto, un ricordo.

Vogliamo solo condividere la nostra tristezza, la nostalgia. E augurare ai nostri amici di vivere ancora nella nostra memoria*.

**I Forum d'Italiano*​


----------



## giovannino

A me basta guardare la foto di Vittorio nel link fornito da Laura per ritrovare l'uomo di un calore, simpatia, disponibilità contagiosi che ho avuto il piacere di conoscere dai suoi interventi ed anche tramite messaggi privati. 
Il suo è il sorriso della bontà, lo stesso di Caterina, puro, radioso. Sorrisi così oggigiorno se ne vedono raramente. 
Grazie di tutto, Vittorio. Che il tuo sorriso sincero e pieno di vita sia di ispirazione a tutti noi. Dio solo sa se ne abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## giovannino

I've already shared a lot about what Caterina means to me in the thread at C & S. I'd like to add this: her generous, loving, caring nature could restore the faith in humanity even in the most wrinkled, pessimistic heart. I treasure the over 1,000 emails she sent me over three years  and I've shared the most beautiful ones with her boyfriend and her family. 
I'll end by quoting once again the words she wrote to me just two months before she was taken from us:

"La precarietà della vita e la velocità con cui le cose possono cambiare sono sconcertanti. Lo dico a te perché lo dico a me stessa: cerchiamo di vivere facendo una carezza in più piuttosto che una in meno, e sforziamoci di apprezzare quello che abbiamo, quando ce l'abbiamo. "

My translation:

I find the precariousness of life and the way things can change abruptly disconcerting. I'm telling you this because it's what I keep telling myself: let's try to live our lives making one gesture of kindness too many rather than one too few and let's strive to appreciate what we have, while we still have it


----------



## Vanda

* Un saluto agli amici!

Vanda 
*


----------



## TimLA

I called her KK.
Here, we often “meet” foreros who immediately demonstrate that “spark”.
That spark of intelligence, breadth and depth of knowledge, humor and kindness.
I never met Caterina in a formal way, nor did I speak to her other than through the forum and PMs.
But she demonstrated all of these characteristics every time we "met".
Our interests and backgrounds were similar and that led to a bond of sorts.
But look at her avatar – her smile, her eyes – you can see it there - kindness, knowledge.
How can one not bond with a smile like that?
I called her KK, and KK will be sorely missed by family, friends and those of us who worshiped from afar.


----------



## giovannino

TimLA said:


> But look at her avatar – her smile, her eyes – you can see it there - kindness, knowledge.
> How can one not bond with a smile like that?



Bellissime parole, Tim, e profondamente vere.


----------



## danalto

giovannino said:


> A me basta guardare la foto di Vittorio nel link fornito da Laura per ritrovare l'uomo di un calore, simpatia, disponibilità contagiosi che ho avuto il piacere di conoscere dai suoi interventi ed anche tramite messaggi privati.
> Il suo è il sorriso della bontà, lo stesso di Caterina, puro, radioso. Sorrisi così oggigiorno se ne vedono raramente.
> Grazie di tutto, Vittorio. Che il tuo sorriso sincero e pieno di vita sia di ispirazione a tutti noi. Dio solo sa se ne abbiamo bisogno.



Io Vittorio lo conoscevo bene, da tanti tanti anni, un omone pieno di energia, che metteva passione in tutto quel che faceva, anche quando si incavolava!
Colleghi, ma con una marcia in più, fatta di affetto spontaneo, e di grande stima e simpatia reciproca.
Ti abbraccio forte, Vittorione, il tuo sorriso e i tuoi occhioni azzurrissimi restano nel mio cuore!
E un saluto a Caterina, con la quale non ho molto interagito, qui su WR, ma che ricordo bene!


----------



## TrentinaNE

giovannino said:


> I find the precariousness of life and the way things can change abruptly disconcerting. I'm telling you this because it's what I keep telling myself: let's try to live our lives making one gesture of kindness too many rather than one too few and let's strive to appreciate what we have, while we still have it


Grazie, Giovannino. I've been away from WRF for a while and was saddened to learn today about Caterina's passing. These words that you have shared from her have touched me deeply.

Elisabetta


----------



## giovannino

TrentinaNE said:


> Grazie, Giovannino. I've been away from WRF for a while and was saddened to learn today about Caterina's passing. These words that you have shared from her have touched me deeply.
> 
> Elisabetta



Grazie a te, Elisabetta. Le parole di Caterina mi echeggiano nella mente ogni giorno. E' come se sentissi la sua voce e la portassi sempre con me, dentro di me. 
E la cosa più bella è stata poterle condividere col suo amato Riccardo, con sua madre, con sua sorella, con le sue amiche d'infanzia. Tutte hanno ritrovato Caterina in queste parole.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Sembra impossibile, è passato un anno intero da quando sei diventata una stella. E non smetti di risplendere nel mio cuore. 
Ti abbraccio, cara Cate.


----------



## giovannino

Angel.Aura said:


> Sembra impossibile, è passato un anno intero da quando sei diventata una stella. E non smetti di risplendere nel mio cuore.
> Ti abbraccio, cara Cate.


 
Non saprei trovare parole migliori, perciò mi associo alle tue, cara Laura.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Eccomi qui, dopo un altro anno.
Ricordando sempre.


----------



## giovannino

Angel.Aura said:


> Eccomi qui, dopo un altro anno.
> Ricordando sempre.



Mi stringo a te nel ricordo vivissimo della nostra stupenda amica.


----------



## danalto

Un pelino in ritardo, ma ci sono anche io!


----------



## giovannino

Buon compleanno, dolce amica


----------



## Angel.Aura

giovannino said:


> Buon compleanno, dolce amica


 <3


----------



## giovannino

Il tempo scorre inesorabile ma non scalfisce né il ricordo né il profondo affetto, amica mia.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Un bacio per te, Cate. So che ti arriverà.


----------



## giovannino

Oggi, il giorno in cui in Italia ricordiamo i nostri cari (ma non dovrebbe esserci bisogno di un giorno così, dovremmo ricordarli ogni giorno, perché chi ci ha toccato nel profondo non ci lascia mai) rimetto qui, non so neanche perché, dato che non ti piacerebbe la freddezza asettica che ha rimpiazzato il calore umano in questo forum in cui un tempo si conoscevano persone speciali come te, le tue belle parole, dolce amica che sapevi, com'è giusto, dire quello che pensavi ma senza mai ferire, una qualità oggi rara, qui e altrove:

"La precarietà della vita e la velocità con cui le cose possono cambiare sono sconcertanti. Lo dico a te perché lo dico a me stessa: cerchiamo di vivere facendo una carezza in più piuttosto che una in meno, e sforziamoci di apprezzare quello che abbiamo, quando ce l'abbiamo." 
"I find the precariousness of life and the way things can change abruptly disconcerting. I'm telling you this because it's what I keep telling myself: let's try to live our lives making one gesture of kindness too many rather than one too few and let's strive to appreciate what we have, while we still have it".


----------



## Benzene

Accendo, quale omaggio, una candela simbolica all'indimenticabile *Vittorio *ealla sorridente *Caterina*.

*RIP

Benzene*


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:


> I called her KK.
> Here, we often “meet” foreros who immediately demonstrate that “spark”.
> That spark of intelligence, breadth and depth of knowledge, humor and kindness.
> I never met Caterina in a formal way, nor did I speak to her other than through the forum and PMs.
> But she demonstrated all of these characteristics every time we "met".
> Our interests and backgrounds were similar and that led to a bond of sorts.
> But look at her avatar – her smile, her eyes – you can see it there - kindness, knowledge.
> How can one not bond with a smile like that?
> I called her KK, and KK will be sorely missed by family, friends and those of us who worshiped from afar.


Voglio salutare Tim e augurargli buon viaggio riportando queste sue parole di qualche anno fa, quando era lui a dire addio a una nostra cara amica che ci lasciava. 
Ora forse si ritroverà con lei, che con la sua dolcezza modererà le discussioni su lingue e altro che lui e Vittorio affronteranno con la passione e l'energia che ha sempre contraddistinto entrambi.
Ciao, Tim, Vittorio e Caterina. Anche qui in questo nostro piccolo mondo di WRF qualcuno vi ricorderà sempre.


----------



## giginho

Ricordo quando mi sono iscritto a WR per cercare di migliorare il mio (ancora) terribile inglese.
Leggevo i post nel forum e trovavo sempre quelli di Tim: li leggevo e mi si accendeva la luce. Gli ho scritto in PM, ma lui all'epoca non frequentava il forum. Dopo qualche tempo Tim ritorna e trova un attimo per rispondere anche al mio vecchio messaggio di ringraziamenti per l'aiuto che, inconsapevolmente mi ha dato.

Non ho mai avuto la fortuna di conoscerlo di persona, ma lo ricordo con grande affetto e stima.....semplicemente era un grande.

Grazie di tutto, Tim, prima o poi ci vediamo lassù.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Necsus said:


> Voglio salutare Tim e augurargli buon viaggio riportando queste sue parole di qualche anno fa, quando era lui a dire addio a una nostra cara amica che ci lasciava.
> Ora forse si ritroverà con lei, che con la sua dolcezza modererà le discussioni su lingue e altro che lui e Vittorio affronteranno con la passione e l'energia che ha sempre contraddistinto entrambi.
> Ciao, Tim, Vittorio e Caterina. Anche qui in questo nostro piccolo mondo di WRF qualcuno vi ricorderà sempre.



So sorry to read this news today.  Thanks for your lovely tribute, Necsus.


----------



## giovannino

How sad/Che tristezza  to see/vedere  that I seem to be the only forero/che a quanto pare io sia il solo forero   in what was once the most tightly-knit community at WRF/nel forum di WRF in cui si era più legati l'uno all'altro da un forte senso di comunità  remembering and paying tribute to one of Tims closest friends   a ricordare e a ricordare e rendere omaggio a una delle amiche più care di Tim,  Caterina Campani/Kittykate.

I will let Tim himself pay homage to one of the kindest souls ever to cross my path and his:

I called her KK.
Here, we often “meet” foreros who immediately demonstrate that “spark”.
That spark of intelligence, breadth and depth of knowledge, humor and kindness.
I never met Caterina in a formal way, nor did I speak to her other than through the forum and PMs.
But she demonstrated all of these characteristics every time we "met".
Our interests and backgrounds were similar and that led to a bond of sorts.
But look at her avatar – her smile, her eyes – you can see it there - kindness, knowledge.
How can one not bond with a smile like that?
I called her KK, and KK will be sorely missed by family, friends and those of us who worshiped from afar.
(Tim)

And I will post one of the quotes I passed on to Caterina's still grieving mother, sister and boyfriend. Her family thanked me for sharing these lines (we enmailed each other every day for three years and spoke on the phoine every few days  -- she was the sister I never had but aways longed for, a protective, loving sister).
Her sister told  me, after appealing to all of Caterina's friends to share pics and things she had written, and after I shared with her Cate's most beautiful posts at WRF and lines from her PMs : Thank you from deep in my heart. The beautiful lines you shared us only served to confirm what an angel she was : always protecting me, her much younger sister, always coming to the rescue of friends in need, rescuing hundred of kittens and puppies from the street. She considered you as a brother, not just a mere friend" . Tears welled up in my eyes  when I read this.

I don't know if I am allowed to quote from PMs from a member who has passed away. I have her family's permission. I will let the mods decide:

Message title: "The good old times" 

Giovannino: "TimLA ha citato un mio vecchio thread su un modo di dire che è tipico di quell'atmosfera più rilassata che c'era a IE allora

KittyKate:
L'ho letto: sembra davvero un altro posto.
Però devo dire che dando un'occhiata anche ai forum di altre lingue, ce ne sono ancora adesso di molto più rilassati del nostro. Già quello spagnolo è più giocoso, meno greve. Certo, loro non hanno XXX e YYY e questo vuol dire molto...

This loss of a sense of community (we used to relish our Postiversary celebrations, with great mods like Jana joining in).

And it's because of this loss, maybe unavoidable with the disappearance  (I don't mean 'passing away' but just not posting any more) of many of the old guard that I, after over 4,000 long posts, like the other friends I still email and see (some have recently visited me in Naples and I am in touch with my great friend NunTranslator) now only quickly glance over the new-style, dry, humourless IE forum. As one of my favourite gispel singers sings "What once was a home now just feels like a home" (I use songs in the classroom and use this song to teach my kids the difference between "house" and "home" - both "casa" in Italian.

 (Panji ans Cuchu and someone I think calledc  Firefox with an amazing sensitivity for language and, to my amazement, a fluency in Italian and Neapolitan, since he had lived in Naples, maybe as U.S military personnel) and the strict focusing on translations  as opposed to the wider-ranging explorations of the cultural context of language and the amazingly in-depth analyses of words and structures by a bright postgraduate student called Brian, from New Orleans but now at the Unuversity of Vancouver, who could speak Italian, French, Latin, Greek and more at the tender age of 21.

I am the one who is still eternally grateful to Mike Kellogg for accepting my suggestion that a subsection be created for us to mourn our friends who now only live in our hearts.

One of Cate's favourite, which made her sister cry when I translated it for  her:

(I believe I am keeping within the number of quoted lines allowed, unless the rules have changed, but this old man is too tired to go over the rules,m with his failing eyesight and severe heart failure, so please have mercy):


"Time does not heal, it makes/a half-stitched scar that can/be broken, and again you feel/the grief as in it's first hour" (Elizabeth Jennings)

Non è vero che il tempo lenisce il dolore!
Lascia invece una profonda cicatrice
Solo apparentemente rimarginata in superficie
Che si riapre di continuo
Facendo sentire di nuovo
Il dolore inconsolabile della perdita
Intenso, palpabile come la prima volta

Yes, we used to translate poems in the good old days, not just tattoos and dry technical stuff.


----------



## Necsus

TrentinaNE said:


> Thanks for your lovely tribute, Necsus.


È solo un piccolo omaggio, un ricordo di vecchi amici con cui abbiamo condiviso questo mondo.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Having been away for a few months from WR (fall last thru July of this year), I was saddened to have learned only today of Tim's passing (from King Crimson and danalto -- thank you for taking the time to let me know...). I knew him only as a fellow "forero" who was filled with knowledge and eager to share it; I admired his contributions when I came upon them in the forums. I joined WR after the passing of Vittorio and KittyKate so I never had the pleasure of interacting with them directly - my loss....


----------



## danalto

WordsWordWords said:


> Having been away for a few months from WR (fall last thru July of this year), I was saddened to have learned only today of Tim's passing (from King Crimson and danalto -- thank you for taking the time to let me know...). I knew him only as a fellow "forero" who was filled with knowledge and eager to share it; I admired his contributions when I came upon them in the forums. I joined WR after the passing of Vittorio and KittyKate so I never had the pleasure of interacting with them directly - my loss....


It was a pleasure, @WordsWordWords, sharing love is always a pleasure.


----------



## london calling

I only found out today about Tim: so sad, he was a lovely person. We shared many PMs over the years but we never did manage to meet, even when I was in LA. 

And quite apart from anything else think of all the lives he saved over the years, as a heart surgeon.


----------



## danalto

london calling said:


> I only found out today about Tim: so sad, he was a lovely person. We shared many PMs over the years but we never did manage to meet, even when I was in LA.
> 
> And quite apart from anything else think of all the lives he saved over the years, as a heart surgeon.


I'm so sorry you didn't know! 
A big hug, Jo.


----------



## danalto

Un saluto ad un altro amico che ci ha lasciati dopo una lunga malattia:
Buon viaggio, @Danieloid !
La nostra amicizia virtuale è iniziata almeno 10 anni fa qui  su Wordreference: sempre pronto a dire la tua, spinoso, ma cortese, antipatico, ma simpatico. Duro, a volte, ma ci sei sempre stato, "nel bene o nel male". Serberò un buon ricordo di te!


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> Un saluto ad un altro amico che ci ha lasciati dopo una lunga malattia:
> Buon viaggio, @Danieloid !
> La nostra amicizia virtuale è iniziata almeno 10 anni fa qui  su Wordreference: sempre pronto a dire la tua, spinoso, ma cortese, antipatico, ma simpatico. Duro, a volte, ma ci sei sempre stato, "nel bene o nel male". Serberò un buon ricordo di te!


Oddio, anche lui....che peccato, davvero.


----------



## stella_maris_74

danalto said:


> Un saluto ad un altro amico che ci ha lasciati dopo una lunga malattia:
> Buon viaggio, @Danieloid !
> La nostra amicizia virtuale è iniziata almeno 10 anni fa qui  su Wordreference: sempre pronto a dire la tua, spinoso, ma cortese, antipatico, ma simpatico. Duro, a volte, ma ci sei sempre stato, "nel bene o nel male". Serberò un buon ricordo di te!


Sincere condoglianze ai familiari e a tutti i suoi amici. E' stato un piacere averlo incrociato qui.


----------



## Holymaloney

Mi dispiace tanto, un affettuoso abbraccio alla famiglia.
Grazie Dani per aver condiviso questa cosa.


----------



## Necsus

Riposa in pace, Daniele.


----------



## giovannino

Angel.Aura said:


> Sembra impossibile, è passato un anno intero da quando sei diventata una stella. E non smetti di risplendere nel mio cuore.
> Ti abbraccio, cara Cate.


Sono passati undici anni e mi manca sempre tanto.


----------

